# Stoeger couger



## laxer (Aug 16, 2008)

Still researching different guns. One of these days I need to oil the hinges on my wallet and actually purchase one, probably cheaper then renting everything I can find. I have shot the XD, M&P, SIG, and Glock, in 9 and 40. 

I was reading about the Stoeger Cougar and it looks like this is a Beretta renamed at a cheaper price. Anyone with personal experience? Problems? Good? Bad? Looking at 9MM.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

laxer said:


> Still researching different guns. One of these days I need to oil the hinges on my wallet and actually purchase one, probably cheaper then renting everything I can find. I have shot the XD, M&P, SIG, and Glock, in 9 and 40.
> 
> I was reading about the Stoeger Cougar and it looks like this is a Beretta renamed at a cheaper price. Anyone with personal experience? Problems? Good? Bad? Looking at 9MM.


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15563&highlight=stoeger+cougar

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16427&highlight=stoeger+cougar

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16368&highlight=stoeger+cougar

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16546&highlight=stoeger+cougar

That should get you started. There are quite a few opinions on them in those threads. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Beefy did a nice job setting you up with some links. 

I am sure that my posts are in there somewhere, but I will tell you now that I have one & love it. I only have a few hundred rounds through it so far, but it is accurate & fun to shoot. I have had no issues with it. As you will learn, it is made from beretta tooling, etc. I almost bought it when beretta was making it a few years ago. I saved a few hundred dollars by buying the stoeger version. same gun - less money. I have no regrets with the purchase, and would gladly buy another. after looking & reading a ton, i think it is the best gun on the market for the price. JMO


----------

